# Smooth Sunrise



## mycanonphotos (Sep 29, 2015)

Mono Lake Fall Sunrise
5DMIII 100-400 IS II at 142mm 1/160 at F11


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 30, 2015)

i'll join you on the theme of "sunrise" image... plus, it is from same region, eastern sierra

"begin of fall color at north lake, sunrise"


----------



## mycanonphotos (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice.. you shoot that the other day? I was just up there too...my father in law is headed up there in the morning (Wednesday)...

I was able to get this one back in 2012


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2015)

ishdakuteb said:


> i'll join you on the theme of "sunrise" image... plus, it is from same region, eastern sierra
> 
> "begin of fall color at north lake, sunrise"



Beautiful. Well done, ishdakuteb.


----------



## sanj (Sep 30, 2015)

mycanonphotos said:


> Mono Lake Fall Sunrise
> 5DMIII 100-400 IS II at 142mm 1/160 at F11



Very special photo. I like the feel.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 30, 2015)

mycanonphotos said:


> Nice.. you shoot that the other day? I was just up there too...my father in law is headed up there in the morning (Wednesday)...
> 
> I was able to get this one back in 2012



Thanks mycanonphotos!... I shot that image on Friday Sep, 25, 2015 (last Friday). There is another image capturing couple minutes later after this shot which shows more of autumn (will share later after getting back home from work). Are you going around the area in Oct? I am planning to photograph Eastern Sierra this Oct, and this is my first year of photographing fall color. Hope everything goes well...

Great capture of North Lake, mycanonphotos!...



Click said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > i'll join you on the theme of "sunrise" image... plus, it is from same region, eastern sierra
> ...



Thank Click!...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 1, 2015)

Took advantage of color cast and switch my composition, I ended up with an image, captured couple minutes later, that shows more of autumn, IMO...


----------



## robineaton (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful photography.


----------

